# RIP My Jack Jack, Waiting for Ella to come home :(



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

I have never posted on here a whole lot though I have loved to browse the pictures and read the excellent advice so many have to offer, a long with of course the beautiful pictures. Its been almost 3 weeks now that my sweet Jack and Ella got outside. Jack was just a baby when we brought him home, maybe 6 or 7 weeks old. Full of love and life but had no idea about life outside. In mere seconds he was hit by a car as we went to call him inside. He went immediately and took a piece of all of our hearts. In that time span of open doors, Ella too slipped outside and away. Though she hasn't been outside in over 4 years, she was rescued as an older adult from the pound so I know shes been outside before. I hope and pray she has the catty sense to keep her okay until we can find her. My poor Sully is lost beside himself as an only cat. He still goes looking for them, room to room and crying, even checking cabinets where Ella always hid to sleep. He's quieter now as the weeks drag on but I know he's terribly lonely. Please pray that our sweet Ella comes home soon. 

Jack when we first brought him home









Jack just a couple months ago, only 4 years later 









Ella (orange tabby) and Sully (pointed)


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a sad story! I know the car thing - where we used to live was deadly and the cats *would* dash into the road at once. Why???? And I know the missing thing, so painful waiting waiting waiting, calling, waiting, looking. But without a doubt the saddest part is watching the other cat mourn. My old calico called and looked and climbed up high to see distance, looking for our missing one, but he was dead. I knew, and I thought she knew, but she didn't believe it. I will pray that Ella comes home very soon and the Sully is comforted. Little Jack must be one of the cutest things I've seen in a long time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Samantha,
I'm so sorry about Jack:'( so sad...
Prayers that Ella finds her way back to you soon...
I hope you've put up posters in about a 2 mile radius, and are in contact with any shelters near you...
I had one door dash one time, and I did exactly that, and offered a reward as well...
He did mysteriously show up one morning, like two weeks later...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. I was only a young child when my beloved Kim ran out into the street and was killed instantly by a car. It is over 40 years and I still remember that day. It is something you never forget. Ella will probably surprise you and come back after she has some fun. So So sorry!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry, for both the loss of Jack and the pain of having a lost Ella. 
We have fingers and paws crossed that Ella gets tired of her outdoor adventure soon and returns home.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you for the love and support.

As for my Ella, still no sign. We do have flyers and posters, and checking the pound daily (my mom volunteers there, she'd never get missed  ) We have gotten lots of false leads. Unfortunately, my beautiful Ella is a very average looking orange tabby to those who don't love her like we do, so we are constantly out checking reported sightings of her. She is chipped so *fingers crossed* on that. Within two to three miles there are several TNR programs in place so my main hope right now is that she gets picked up and they realize she doesn't belong and check for her chip.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Jack.  He was a cutie with those big round eyes! It's always so hard to lose our little furry ones, and I can't imagine how much harder it makes things that Ella is missing and that Sully is so confused and alone. 

Sending all of my best wishes and keeping my fingers crossed that Ella will come home soon!


----------



## Lollyfist (Nov 8, 2015)

Fingers crossed Ella finds her way home to you and Sully and sorry about Jack.


----------

